# Twas Nice



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Seeing you guys last night.

_Addo of snow_


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Wish I could have made it but it's good I didn't try to - Montezuma hit me in the middle of the night, this is the first time I've left bed all day.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys are the best, just wish some of you lived closer. Always an incredible time.

Maybe next time we can go further North?  

How about a little City herf?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Windsor herf next time?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Windsor herf next time?


Windsor Ontario?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

windsor would be sweet but you can't smoke inside, ANYWHERE, not even the LCDH.

If you guys do go there make sure to PM me, I'm 15 minutes from Windsor.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

You were in Chicago? I was just flying out yesterday. I spent a week there looking for apartments. Too bad I missed you.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Windsor Ontario?


Yeah, you know, just a little North of Chi-town. 



Ermo said:


> windsor would be sweet but you can't smoke inside, ANYWHERE, not even the LCDH.
> 
> If you guys do go there make sure to PM me, I'm 15 minutes from Windsor.


Wow, that blows. I was joking about the Windsor Herf but still, that sucks.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You guys are the best, just wish some of you lived closer. Always an incredible time.
> 
> Maybe next time we can go further North?
> 
> How about a little City herf?


How about a little more south....I hear there are some gorillas lurking around St. Louis.... 

Glad you guys had a great time. Damn weekday herfs...:c


----------

